# My Crown Tail betta



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi.. I want show you my copper CT, enjoyed :animated_fish_swimm


Hermanus


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Awesome! 
Please upload them to your gallery:
Aquarium Gallery - Login


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Already done, all friends can enjoyed them at my galerry

Hermanus


----------



## justintrask (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like an absolutely stunning CT. I'll get some pictures of my wild plakat up soon. Where did you get him?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes he is stunning! Congratulations on finding him.

Chickadee


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

This is come from my own breeding.... thanks

Hermanus


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

cool


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Krause

Regards,


----------



## kardon (Jan 4, 2009)

Beautiful! 

I love that green...


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

do you ship? stunning!


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes I can ship them overseas. Where do you live?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

south florida, USA


----------



## kpkbfish420 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow he's goregous!


----------



## hermanus (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks all friends

Hermanus


----------

